
Warning Everything Is Going Deep: ‘The Age of Surveillance Capitalism’ - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/29/opinion/artificial-intelligence-surveillance.html
======
drallison
This is an important, carefully researched book, one which everyone who is
working with the Internet should read. The portrait of today's reality (and
our future reality) is disquieting. [https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-
Capitalism-Future-Fr...](https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-Capitalism-
Future-
Frontier/dp/1610395697/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1548865386&sr=8-1&keywords=surveillance+capitalism)

